#ubuntu-tv 2012-10-15
<jhodapp> http://www.doadjustyourset.com/2012/10/15/ubuntu-tv-weekly-update-11/
<simosx> Hmm, the Tuvalu LoCo team will be unhappy with this.  /tongue in cheek
<popey> simosx, they've had a year to complain :)
<tgm4883> why would the tuvalu team be unhappy?
 * tgm4883 comes from a geographic area where we can't just stick the country on the end of ubuntu for our loco teams
<popey> tgm4883, .tv is the top level domain for the Tuvalu islands
<popey> and hence -tv is the suffix for the tuvalu ubuntu loco team (were there one)
<popey> we did disucss this with the loco council when I first registered the channel and they were fine with it :)
<popey> almost exactly a year ago :)
<tgm4883> popey, yea I keep forgetting you guys get fancy country specific endings for your loco teams
<popey> hehe
<popey> so did the US once upon a time
<tgm4883>  #ubuntu-britishcolonies?
<popey> hah
<jhodapp> hehe
#ubuntu-tv 2012-10-18
<mhall119> tgm4883: around?
<tgm4883> mhall119, yes
<mhall119> cool, let me see if I can get bobweaver in
<jhodapp> hey tgm4883
<tgm4883> o/
<tgm4883> hmm, I might be unavailable for a few minutes
<tgm4883> someone's transferring a vendor call to me
<mhall119> tgm4883: no worries, let us know when  you're back
<mhall119> we'll wait a bit for bobweaver anyway
<mhall119> I've PM'd him
<tgm4883> ok i'm back
<mhall119> ok, I'm not sure if bobweaver is around, so we can talk to him later
<jhodapp> here
<mhall119> tgm4883: so basically I wanted to give you a heads-up about the plans for community involvement in the TV project during the next cycle
<tgm4883> ok
<mhall119> jhodapp and I have been working for a while now to get together a bunch of documentation and design specs that we can make public
<mhall119> which we've finally gotten
<mhall119> so for the 13.04 cycle, we want the community to have a more direct involvement in the TV development
<tgm4883> yea that would be nice :)
<mhall119> so there are a few main areas of focus that I think you and bobweaver can take a lead in
<jhodapp> indeed
<mhall119> the first is work on re-creating the TV UI in NUX and Unity3d
<mhall119> I'm hoping that bobweaver will take this on, given the cool stuff he did in Qt and Unity2d
<tgm4883> yep, sounds like a good thing for him to work on
<mhall119> We would also like to see a MythTV backend, that would feed into TV and Movie lenses things that you have in your MythTV database
<tgm4883> On it :)
<mhall119> which I'm hoping you can help with
<mhall119> I'm not sure right now how you could feed TV guide listings into Unity, it may take some changes to the API to support that, but if we can get it too all the better
<tgm4883> That's something I've been working on kinda on and off along with some other projects
<tgm4883> Yea, we've got alot of stuff available via MythTV that we can tap into
<jhodapp> tgm4883, if you need help with the Unity aspect, ask me or in #ubuntu-unity
<mhall119> the last major component we'd like is video acceleration support in GStreamer, there's already some work going on upstream around that, but I think it's a good opportunity for someone with the knowledge and skills to contribute to making the TV rock
<mhall119> yeah, a lot of the work is going ot be done in Unity itself, so you and bobweaver will need to get friendly with those developers, especially guys like gord, tedg and mhr3
<jhodapp> The benefit of doing this helps not only the TV project, but also brings acceleration to Totem for the Ubuntu desktop by default which is a welcome addition
<mhall119> tgm4883: so we have a session at UDS where we can work out the details, schedule and roadmaps for this work
<tgm4883> sweet
<mhall119> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/meeting/21146/community-r-tv-development/
<mhall119> and jhodapp is going to put everything we just talked about into a blog post, with links to the design spec and NUX documentation and so forth
<tgm4883> awesome
<tgm4883> are all the tv sessions planned for UDS already?
<mhall119> and last but certainly not least, I'd like to see more people join in on this development, so I'd like both you and bobweaver to act as mentors to anbody who wants to get started
<mhall119> tgm4883: only one session for now, we can add another later in the week if we decide we want it
<tgm4883> ok
<mhall119> any questions?
<tgm4883> I don't think so, I'll have more once we start digging into mythtv scopes and such
<mhall119> ok
<tgm4883> mostly regarding lenses and what content we can push that way
<mhall119> tgm4883: mhr3 in #ubuntu-unity is my go-to person for questions about lenses and scopes
<tgm4883> it's just pretty difficult to do much right now as everything is internal
<mhall119> I'm also fairly knowledgeable too, so you can ask me
<jhodapp> tgm4883, he's my go-to person as well
<mhall119> tgm4883: do you have a link to the work you've been doing to integrate MythTV that jhodapp can include in the blog post?
<tgm4883> mhall119, I work with jhodapp on the weekly update blog post each week
<tgm4883> the info there is going to be the most recent, although I still need to fix it from some unity change that broke it
<mhall119> tgm4883: is it enough for someone who is interested to start helping you?
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> well it links to the code branch I think, and my info is there for people to contact me
<tgm4883> but it's not exactly a "this is what you can do to help with the mythtv scope" thing
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> tgm4883: I think that's good enough for now, but a blog post about "this is what you can do to help" after UDS might be helful
<tgm4883> will do
<mhall119> thanks
<tgm4883> I need to probably rewrite the entire scope anyway, right now it's based off an early youtube scope that I reverse engineered a long time ago
<jhodapp> hehe
<jhodapp> nice
<popey> i like the idea of us getting more community commits :)
<jhodapp> popey, me too :)
<jhodapp> tgm4883: http://www.doadjustyourset.com/2012/10/18/call-for-more-active-community-participation/
<tgm4883> jhodapp, small change, you should link to my and bobweavers LP page    https://launchpad.net/~tgm4883
<jhodapp> sure i can add that
<jhodapp> know bobs?
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> it's not bobweaver I remember that ;)
<tgm4883> IIRC, it's based on his real name, which I don't recall right now
<jhodapp> found it
<jhodapp> tgm4883, updated
<tgm4883> thanks
<jhodapp> Feel free to help spread that on social networking
<jhodapp> tgm4883,
<popey> +1
<jhodapp> thanks popey
<tgm4883> https://plus.google.com/u/0/112721616018122600018/posts/MMms6mvC2f4
<popey> tgm4883, someone in #ubuntu-uk is asking about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings/+bug/998649 ..
<tgm4883> popey, that appears to be a bug report :)
<popey> :)
<popey> #blamethomas
<tgm4883> let me check with superm1 and Daviey
#ubuntu-tv 2012-10-19
<tgm4883> mhall119, is there a quickly template for just a remote scope now (without lens)?
<mhall119> no, not yet
<tgm4883> :(
#ubuntu-tv 2012-10-20
<tgm4883> mhall119, who did you mention I should discuss scope stuff with in #ubuntu-unity?
<tgm4883> I've finished the rewrite of the mythtv scope to the point I can actually work on it again (and the parts that are suppose to work do work)
<tgm4883> but I need to discuss nested preview panes with someone
<mhall119> tgm4883: mhr3 is who I usually talk to about that
<tgm4883> mhall119, ok thanks. I'll probably hit him up today or tomorrow on that if nobody at the release party today knows
<tgm4883> what timezone is he in?
<mhall119> UTC+2 I think
<mhall119> you may not hear from him until Monday though
<tgm4883> ok thats fine
<tgm4883> I'll just stalk him at UDS ;)
<mhall119> that'd work too :)
